# Vape King - International Juice Selection



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/15)

We have an amazing selection of International Juice Live and available for Purchase on the Vape King site and in stores so I though I would summarize them here for you guys (Suicide Bunny and Kings crown were restocked today so I am still busy updating them on the site but we have all flavors in stock):

○ Anml
○ Bombies
○ Hurricane Vapors
○ Jimmy The Juice Man
○ King's Crown
○ Smax
○ Suicide Bunny

We have 2 more brands coming soon but for now I will Keep you guessing what they may be - those of you who have been in store will know but for the rest of you I will simply say this - our partnership with @Paulie of cloud flavour has been an excellent move in terms of bringing amazing juices to the South African doorstep

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

